# Daisy's Waiting Thread



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I decided it was about time now to put up these girls waiting thread since there about a litte less then a month and a month an a half till the due dates. Getting really excited and nervous now since this will be my first time! 

Trust me I know these are not the best pictures (guess that's what happens when you have a broken camera) and I also know that the trim on the udder is not good. It was my first time trimming an udder and it was not easy. 

How many kids do you guys think they'll have this year!!!?

Willow- Due 28th of April- had 4 kids last year


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Daisy- Due 3rd of April- Had 3 kids last year
















Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls! Can't wait to see their kids!! I have a Nigie doe due on April 28th as well! I'll guess four kids (2 of each) for Willow and three kids (2 bucklings, 1 doeling) for Daisy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love the names. Lol I have a niece named Willow. 
I’ll also guess quads for Willow. 3 boys, 1 girl. And twins for Daisy, one of each. Sorry to say so many boys but those are my guesses. Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!!
Good,luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful does! I’ll guess triplets for Willow (1 boy, 2 girls),
quads for Daisy (3 boys, 1 girl). Hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Have you guys ever had a problem with pregnant does smelling worse then others. Ever since I got these two girls my barn smells extremely goaty, which my barn never really smelled before. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They really shouldn't. That is odd.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pregnant ladies pee more so maybe that’s it. That or their urine is more concentrated from drinking less because the kids are pushing on their bladders.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Pregnant ladies pee more so maybe that’s it. That or their urine is more concentrated from drinking less because the kids are pushing on their bladders.


That would make sense, they do pee a lot more and drink a ton of water. I also think that one or two of the babies is sitting on Willows blader 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Is there anything that you guys use in your stalls, maybe something I can use under the hay to help the smell or soak the pee up more 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try sweet PDZ.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Iris said:


> Is there anything that you guys use in your stalls, maybe something I can use under the hay to help the smell or soak the pee up more
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


I use PDZ, but standee makes horse fresh and it works pretty well too.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I have yet another question. Willow has been acting very tired lately, she used to be the first to meet me at the gate and now she doesn't get up until I'm in the stall with them, she's been eating less food( but I think that's because she doesn't like the food we transitioned them onto), and her breathing has been a little heavier. Is this normal? She still has about a month to go but is pretty big. 

They also just got their CD/T & BO-SE vaccines on Sunday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are her ankles swollen?
Any limping or tenderness?

Check her ketone levels.

Is she getting Alfalfa hay?

Get a temp and check her inner lower eyelid coloring.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Are her ankles swollen?
> Any limping or tenderness?
> 
> Check her ketone levels.
> ...


No limping or swelling, her FAMACHA was a little low but not too bad, we are getting alfalfa tomorrow. But not long after I sent the post I went back out and she was out in the pasture running around with her sister so I'm not sure maybe she was just tired and I was over reacting. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I also think I figured out that she might be being stand offish to me because I gave her the shots or something, because when my parents came in to say hi, she came right up to them but not me, and wouldn't even take a cookie from me, but had no problem taking it from my mom 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be, keep an eye on her make sure she is eating and drinking.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

So far she's doing good eating and drinking plenty now, and out in the pastures. But I'll be keeping an eye on her still. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Willow appears to be fine now more active and alert,still has a little heavy breathing, but tonight I noticed she had a little bit of diarrhea not a lot just a little bit, and I started to notice these changes in her on after Sunday. Which was a day that had a few new things happen with them. They were introduced to their pasture for the first time(the previous owner had an outside area for them but it barley had any grass, and they weren't used to grazing on a ton of it) , they got their vaccines, and we completed transitioning them onto a new food. We also started giving them a little alfalfa on Friday. Could any of these things cause this, or is something going on? 

Don't know if this is useful or not but willow is the only one acting odd, daisy has been just fine no diarrhea, and no changes in eating or behavior.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Just came back from getting her temp and it was 102.5, and of course when I came in there she was up walking around and drink water, but still had the watery diarrhea 

I think I might be spiraling now, I'm so worried because she pregnant, I don't really know what to do since this is my first time.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Bump


?

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Trying to get the attention of others.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no!
@happybleats @Jessica84 @GoofyGoat @toth boer goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What color is her poop? I'd definitely at least start with probiotics and B Complex.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> What color is her poop? I'd definitely at least start with probiotics and B Complex.


It's a normal brown-ish color, what probiotics should I give her and how much B complex?

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm so sad to say that willow passed away. It was so sudden and I don't know what to do now. I'm so devastated, this was my first time ever with pregnant goats, and really goats in general. I've only had goats for about 2 years now and this is the first I've lost a goat. I never realized how quickly I could become attached to them. We talked to the person who came and gave them their shots and checked them out, she said that they were healthy and shouldn't worry about it being contagious. So know we're just ruling out the possibility. 

We're gonna have someone come and examine her to hopefully find out what happened.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Well I won't be able to get her examined, the vets won't do it here. So know all we can do is guess now. Does anyone have any idea as of what could have happened? 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

A necropsy is the only sure fire way of finding out. Otherwise it is pure speculation... sorry


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry You lost her! 😥 I just got notice I was called out.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry! It's horrible when so sudden, horrible all the time but... hugs 🫂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I truly am devastated not only for the loss of a great doe and her babies, but also the financial loss of potential 600-1200$. Money has been tight this year with animals and that was unfortunately money were really needed 
But this will definitely be a learning experience.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry. It is devastating. 😢 
Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry about that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😢


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Despite everything that's been happening and losing her sister daisy has been healthy and going strong. Today is the 140th day. Hoping for some health babies ( hopefully some does )
















Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Day 145- her vulva seems to be a little bit more swollen (she wouldn't let me sneak a picture though) , and kids seem to have dropped slightly. Hoping for some babies in the next 5 days!!!
















Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Last night Daisy's ligaments were squishy!! This morning her udder was full not quite shiny though. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

So my area has been fairly warm and getting warmer, it was getting up into the 70's during the day and 50's at night so we went ahead and didnt build a heat barrel, but our forecast just changed to raining until the 15th, 50's, high 30's and on Monday it's supposed to rain with snow. I'm not sure we can get a barrel in time, we may be able to but would the babies be OK without it or could kid sweaters works?

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Today's 150 for daisy. last night she had some discharge, this morning she didn't really eat any of her grain, has been laying down for most of the day, and has been having heavier breathing. I know these things can be normal, but im worried because she hasn't really shown any signs of actual labor 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm probably just over reacting again, but ever since willow passed I've been on high alert with all the goats 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

.
















Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Im not sure if she's actually in early labor or not her udder doesn't seem full enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may just be uncomfortable.

We all worry, so you are not alone. 🤗


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Daisy's still holding them hostage, but I don't know how much longer she can do it. Every time they start moving around she turns to her belly and starts talking to them like she's annoyed with them already . She's definitely uncomfortable though, she can't stand for long before her legs start to get tired . We also just got a winter storm advisory in APRIL!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so unfair to have weather like that, when you are about to kid out. 


I know it is stressful. 🤗


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Looking like I'll have some baby flowers today or tomorrow!








View attachment 227038


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Is it normal for her poop to be stuck together more, before she gives birth? It's not really diarrhea it's just her poop is coming out in larger clumps. I'm pretty positive that's she's in the early stages of labor right now, she's become restless, not wanting to eat, very loose ligaments, labored breathing, nesting, and she let me milk her for a quick minute.









Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Now I'm getting a little worried about her. She has little to no energy, is having a hard time getting up and just lays there whimpering. Could this because she's so big or might be giving birth soon? Mostly worried that when it is time for her to give birth she won't have the energy to.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

@happybleats @toth boer goats
@GoofyGoat


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Poor girl. Maybe she is in labor right now. I've had a doe labor like that minus the difficulty getting up which could be from her being heavy with a lot of kids. I would consider treating for pregnancy toximia. If anything to give her more energy.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

GodsGarden said:


> Poor girl. Maybe she is in labor right now. I've had a doe labor like that minus the difficulty getting up which could be from her being heavy with a lot of kids. I would consider treating for pregnancy toximia. If anything to give her more energy.


Give her propylene glycol? If so how much


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Also is the loose stool normal before birth?


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

For now I gave her 8 ish ml of glycol, I know they can't have more then 60 cc so I wasn't sure how much I could give her 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Iris said:


> Give her propylene glycol? If so how much


Do you have ketone strips?


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't believe we have any more, I could see if we have some old human ketone strips


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I can't really tell if this looks too pale or not









Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

We have a ph urine and saliva test will that work?
@happybleats @toth boer goats


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

The ph test didn't work. I'm worried she has pregnancy toxemia and that's the same reason we think willow passed. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or what else I can do, she's 152 days along, and I'm really worried we're gonna lose her and the babies.

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I wish I had some better advice for you, but maybe you would get more advice/suggestions if you started a new thread. Praying for you and Daisy! 
@Jessica84


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I wish I had some better advice for you, but maybe you would get more advice/suggestions if you started a new thread. Praying for you and Daisy!
> @Jessica84


Ok thank you I may try that 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

From the TGS Medicine cabinet:

Toxemia/Ketosis/Milk Fever~~~~~~~~~

Calcium Gluconate-- 10% (100mg/ml) If administered via IV at 5-15mg during a 10min span). SQ injection and not for more than 1 day. It is caustic to tissue if given IM or used long term. For treatment of: milk fever, pregnancy toxemia, and ketosis. May aid in dilating the cervix during a long labor. Goat dose: To treat Milk Fever: Give Orally 8 to 12 oz. given orally. Repeat 5-8 oz, three times a day until the doe is eating and symptoms are subsiding.
Helps to open the cervix.

Propylene Glycol-CMPK- For the prevention and treatment of ketosis.
Goat dose: Oral 3-4 oz (90-120ml) 2 times a day, for 2 days, and then 1-2 oz (30ml-60) 2 times daily until animal is eating normally.
Milk withholding time: none.
In an emergency you can substitute Molasses or Karo Syrup. OTC

Molasses/Karo Syrup - For ketosis in does.
30 cc's dark karo
15 cc's molasses
Put in a bowl and use a touch of hot water and stir.
This will make it thinner and easier to to suck up into a big syringe and drench it. Do this 2 x a day until goat is improved.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@HoosierShadow Do you have advice for Iris?


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you, we gave her more glycol 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 








Pregnancy toxemia in doe at 152 days gestation


My pregnant doe hasn't been eating her grain, having a hard time getting up, not want to get up, loose stool and droopy eyes and ears. I'm worried she has pregnancy toximia, and that I might lose her and the babies. As some of you know I lost our other pregnant doe a little while ago and we...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------

